# Acela train car layouts.



## fixj (Feb 27, 2017)

I can't find any car layouts for the Acela trains. This is a geat site, but no Acela. I especially want to find out the size of the over head bins.

http://www.craigmashburn.com/amtrakcardiagrams.html


----------



## Cho Cho Charlie (Feb 27, 2017)

Also, have you looked at this? https://www.amtrak.com/media/acela/acelaTour.html In particular, under "other amenities"... "overhead bins".


----------



## fixj (Feb 27, 2017)

Cho Cho, many thanks, but yes I looked at that Amtrak page, but there are no dementions given. But, if the allowable 28 x 22 x 14 will fit, I'm ok.


----------



## Cho Cho Charlie (Feb 27, 2017)

There is also the baggage areas in each car. A picture of those is also in the Amtrak webpage I referenced.


----------



## Hal (Feb 27, 2017)

fixj said:


> Cho Cho, many thanks, but yes I looked at that Amtrak page, but there are no dementions given. But, if the allowable 28 x 22 x 14 will fit, I'm ok.


That size won't fit in the overhead bin. Large sizes would go in the racks at the end of the car.


----------



## Acela150 (Feb 27, 2017)

Here is a site that shows the interior before the leather seating.

http://orenstransitpage.com/transit-photography/united-states/amtrak/acela-express/nggallery/page/3


----------



## Triley (Feb 27, 2017)

Acela150 said:


> Here is a site that shows the interior before the leather seating.
> 
> http://orenstransitpage.com/transit-photography/united-states/amtrak/acela-express/nggallery/page/3


And in certain cars (both end cars) there is the old phone booth that has been removed, and we typically store larger bags there, or behind two sets of seats that have seatbacks facing each other (that's only really applicable in the First Class car however.


----------



## Triley (Feb 27, 2017)

Cho Cho Charlie said:


> Also, have you looked at this? https://www.amtrak.com/media/acela/acelaTour.html In particular, under "other amenities"... "overhead bins".


Also, I'm just picking apart the diagram of the First Class car, so I'm not sure how accurate it is. There are two sets of single seats on both the left and right side that are facing each other and have a table in between. There is no gap between the ADA seat on the bottom right of the car (the wall is right behind it, with luggage storage there), and the smaller bathroom does not exist, as that is the defunct phonebooth.


----------



## gatelouse (Feb 27, 2017)

...and ALL facing seats have tables, not just the ones marked in the diagram.


----------

